# Anyone had any nasty bites recently??



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wondering if anyones been bitten recently and what was the outcome. tell your story!!! x x x:devil:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

My White German Shepherd bit a chunk out of my nose then did it again as soon as it healed.......to be fair shes not DWA and also she was only jumping up to lick as she has never growled once in her life:no1::2thumb: but her canines seem to be longer than her tongue :lol2:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

lmao not what i was thinkin but funny anyway. x:2thumb:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

for someone apparently after a DWA you don't think too much.The vast majority of keepers are not going to want to post about bite experiences on here. It's not the best advert for your keeping and, to be perfectly honest, copuld do untold damage to the hobby if posted on PUBLIC forums such as this.Bites generally are not something to show off about, or a nice little anecdote to share online with all your forum friends. Get someone who's been keeping venomous for a long time alone face to face and they will probably have a story or two to tell, but this certainly isn't the place most responsible keepers would discuss it. Remember, reptile ENTHUSIASTS are not the only people who frequent boards like this one.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

what he said


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*validity*

Glorification of bites is not good press for responsible owners but these are dangerous animals, thats why they're DWA.

Pretending there are no serious risks to keeping these animals is not a true representation of venomous keeping. People looking to buy are perhaps curious as to the real life situations of experienced keepers. 

I'd say that makes such questions valid and rather necessary to understanding more. Is it not right to use the forum to say "ok yes it happened but WHY did the bite occur?" That way its informative. 

Personally I'm keen to know what mistake (if any was made) and how could it have been prevented??

All this talk may in fact protect the very creatures we love and impress upon less experienced reptile keepers the very real potential risks. Not to mention remind experienced ones not to be complacent.

Surely if common sense prevails, due consideration, care and respectful handling will greatly reduce the incidence of such bites occurring.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bite posts are useful when accompanied by the circumstances, to allow others to learn from your mistake/mishap and as a salutory lesson to the results of accidents, but when they're just a "woohoo, look at the blood" post it can only end up doing the hobby harm


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

On a recent trip to India a Mugger Croc bit off my arm!!!

A two day walk and 100 stitches ......and it didnt half smart!!!:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Pfffft....that's nowt, the entire left hand side of my body melted away following a bite from a 24ft Bushmaster......................I had to hop for three days, up a mountain, where all they had to treat me was two sheets of Andrex and a bottle of Benylin!





























I got better tho':2thumb:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

blimey some people are touchy. especially the first matey that posted on here. i shant ask anything in future! grumpy sod. oh and for your information i'm not TRYING to get a dwa ALRIGHT


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pfffft....that's nowt, the entire left hand side of my body melted away following a bite from a 24ft Bushmaster......................I had to hop for three days, up a mountain, where all they had to treat me was two sheets of Andrex and a bottle of Benylin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that true or am i having a 'blonde' moment?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing besides a king snake tbh, :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

OK I am sorry I lied...............it was a 40ft salty...and it took off both arms and one leg.........and it really did smart

news of the world want to do an article on me...........Stuart says hold out for more dosh!!!!!

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> OK I am sorry I lied...............it was a 40ft salty...and it took off both arms and one leg.........and it really did smart
> 
> news of the world want to do an article on me...........Stuart says hold out for more dosh!!!!!
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil:


Oh my gosh!!

Are you pulling my leg or did that really happen??
:blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Nothing besides a king snake tbh, :whistling2:


And a certain spider i believe :whistling2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with you all that in the right context it can be useful. The correct context though is not some random asking for juicy stories, but someone with a genuine interest who maybe has a specific question that need answering."tell me about your DWA bites" is not an adult discussion, it's someone wanting gory details. Details best left off boards like this unless absolutely necessary *in my opinion.*People forget that not everyone reading these forums bats for the same team so to speak..(awaits obvious sexuality jokes)


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

JuiceeLucy said:


> blimey some people are touchy. especially the first matey that posted on here. i shant ask anything in future! grumpy sod. oh and for your information i'm not TRYING to get a dwa ALRIGHT


no one is saying don't ask question, just be wary of the manner in which they are asked.Please realise that this is a hobby that is always under threat, it could be pulled out form under out feet at any time. Lots and lots of hard work goes on behind the scenes to keep the hobby alive and legal. All it takes is one complete moron to be encouraged by your post and start going on about him/his mates bite experiences and for the wrong person to read it and wheels will start to move. I'm not having a go, just asking for a little consideration. Like I said i'm all up for adult discussion, but I really couldn't see any way for this thread to result in an adult discussion. I wasn't wrong either.I wasn't being a twat for the sake of it.. I had a point. I wans't being touchy or grumpy, I was trying to make you see something wihtout being as explicit and pinat-by-numbers as this.Not a stupid question per se, just a stupid way of asking it. If anyone were ever to ask any specific (species species or incident specific) question you might get an answer, but like I hinted at in my first post most keepers don't/won't discuss it. Certainly not publically. It's a hobby more suited to discretion, it's not something to be shouted about from the rooftops. PMs, MSN, telephone, email...start talking to venomous keepers, just not somewhere any tom, dick, harry, goverment official, "anti", animal charity can see.Capiche?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got to agree with Mason here, every picture of someone's arm, hand etc swollen and bruised and torn open is ammunition to the likes of the RSPCA who make it well known that they don't approve of exotics and particularly reptiles, in captivity. Whilst we may know the reasons behind the incident, a picture on its own showing the "results" of reptile keeping, and on an "expert" to boot, would be worth its weight in gold to those who are dead set on banning the hovbby completely


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*bites*

Absolutely agree with Mason and Stuart.

We are only asking not to put good keepers in a poor light. There is a stigma/prejudice against the reptile trade. It is a perfectly legitimate trade & hobby except when unscrupulous people spoil it through greed or poor conditions for the animals. 

Check out the issues facing the Kennel Club at the moment...the BBC has <temporarily?> refused to televise Krufts on account of poor breeding habits in dogs - and rightly so. So its not only confined to reptile keeping but with any pets where unscrupulous or misinformed people operate. 

Anyway I think Lucy has opened up a GREEEAAAATTTT discussion on the Forum personally.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

maffy said:


> Absolutely agree with Mason and Stuart.
> 
> We are only asking not to put good keepers in a poor light. There is a stigma/prejudice against the reptile trade. It is a perfectly legitimate trade & hobby except when unscrupulous people spoil it through greed or poor conditions for the animals.
> 
> ...


LMAO sorry that point about BBC not showing crufts is ridiculous considering how that documentary was made and was absolutely terrible. Yes in the breeding world we can breed our dogs back to their grandparents but dont snake breeders do it with siblings and parents? Why do you think it is rightly so?

Surely if it is done in a way which cant cause to much harm posting any accidents you may have had so atleast other people who keep that species can learn from someone elses mistakes?


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Is it ridiculous?*

:welcome: Not talking about the documentary. Personal experience.

Yes this should include snake breeders and any other animals. Ensuring a varied genetic pool is surely much much better practice.

From personal experience I know some dog breeders (in an attempt to produce a "perfect" dog) are borrowing from grandparent lines. Most are very responsible of course!

However this is a snake forum so I'm sorry if I've inadvertently trailed into another subject. Our point is responsible breeding and captive bred reptile consideration in all matters :2thumb:

Yes I've already said sharing information about why a bite happened may be useful to know. But these things can happen. It is a risk but is greatly reduced with good practice :lol2:


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

The only bite I've ever recieved (from a reptile) is from my late royal python but she only left a small mark on my nail.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

JuiceeLucy said:


> blimey some people are touchy. especially the first matey that posted on here. i shant ask anything in future! grumpy sod. oh and for your information i'm not TRYING to get a dwa ALRIGHT


 
he wasnt being grumpy, he had a very good point, its getting stupid now with people trying to stop us keeping our herps.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

JuiceeLucy said:


> blimey some people are touchy. especially the first matey that posted on here. i shant ask anything in future! grumpy sod. oh and for your information i'm not TRYING to get a dwa ALRIGHT


They've got valid points mate........Look at the press staffs and rotties got after a couple of well publisised incidents. Without trying to come across as a doom and gloom type, the wrong type of press could effectively doom this hobby, none of us want that. A single picture of a blood dripping hand with the headlines of MONSTER SNAKE ATTACK could quite easily snowball into a total ban (never mind what a DWA fatality would do). Whilst its quite common practice between us lot to laugh and joke about getting tagged, your average joe public has a totally different view, and there is a very active anti movement in this country.


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me, not very bright on DWA,

If you have a poisonous animal in your home, do you have to keep Anti Venom at home?

Just curiosity.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

SnakeMaster said:


> Can someone tell me, not very bright on DWA,
> 
> If you have a poisonous animal in your home, do you have to keep Anti Venom at home?
> 
> Just curiosity.


Firstly they arent poisionous - they are VENOMOUS and secondly nope


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Firstly they arent poisionous - they are VENOMOUS and secondly nope


Cool, how come you don't,

Personally i think you should have to, i mean normally you are rather careful but people get unlucky and get bitten! What about if the nearest hospital is miles away?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

It might be the time of night/time of the month...........self assesement tax due etc......but sometimes the questions put are quite frankly dim...

I'm sorry but anti venom is POM (UK) ..Prescription Only Medicine i.e you need a doctors note to get it, yes you can buy it over the internet but is it VERY expensive, limited shelf life and let not go into using it!

Do most people think its as simple as you see in the movies? draw up your syringe and inject it???

It dont work like that folks!!!!

Grumpy........you want to see me when I am !


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> It might be the time of night/time of the month...........self assesement tax due etc......but sometimes the questions put are quite frankly dim...
> 
> I'm sorry but anti venom is POM (UK) ..Prescription Only Medicine i.e you need a doctors note to get it, yes you can buy it over the internet but is it VERY expensive, limited shelf life and let not go into using it!
> 
> ...


Right okay, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed! Look mate just because some people arent as experienced as you; bit tell me how did you get to know so much? Information from others so all you had to say is no because the difficulty behind using it and obtaining it thats all!

So do us all a favous and calm down!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SnakeMaster said:


> Right okay, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed! Look mate just because some people arent as experienced as you; bit tell me how did you get to know so much? Information from others so all you had to say is no because the difficulty behind using it and obtaining it thats all!
> 
> So do us all a favous and calm down!


Sorry, bad day!

The point i was trying to make was and is that many of the questions being asked on DWA issues already have answers on the forum and I'm sure a quick search would be enough to find them.

There are quite a number of very experienced hot keepers who would answer Q's by pm


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

SnakeMaster said:


> Cool, how come you don't,
> 
> Personally i think you should have to, i mean normally you are rather careful but people get unlucky and get bitten! What about if the nearest hospital is miles away?


 
As far as i know there are 3 ports of call that stock many a different types of anti venom, there's Liverpool School of tropical medicine, birmingham and london i think. So if your up in scotland in the highlands and just been bitten by a fer de lance you keep you dont stand much of a chance:lol2:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> As far as i know there are 3 ports of call that stock many a different types of anti venom, there's Liverpool School of tropical medicine, birmingham and london i think. So if your up in scotland in the highlands and just been bitten by a fer de lance you keep you dont stand much of a chance:lol2:


Or Cornwall:whistling2:


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pfffft....that's nowt, the entire left hand side of my body melted away following a bite from a 24ft Bushmaster......................I had to hop for three days, up a mountain, where all they had to treat me was two sheets of Andrex and a bottle of Benylin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Monty Python... 

"She's a witch shes a witch!!"
'And How Do You Know?'
"Well she turned me into a Newt!!..... .. I got better.."


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...so has anyone had any juicy bites recently??!!!! 



..........sorry, i couldn't resist!  .....waits for a deserved bashing...:bash:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

On the subject of bites, I get to know about virtually every bite that occurs within the UK, certainly when a person has been hospitalised. On the whole the figures each year are low, well within single figures. So as for the question “anyone had any nasty bites lately”, you could sticky the post and still not get any response all year.

As regards antivenom, this is a dangerous product in its own right and should only be given under professional medical supervision.


----------

